# Private villas, private guards/PMCs seen as "waste of money" in Afghanistan



## CougarKing (4 Dec 2015)

One writer's disdain for private guards/PMCs also shown in this article:

Diplomat



> *How to Waste Money in Afghanistan: Private Villas and Guards
> 
> SIGAR asks if anyone did a cost-benefit analysis before spending $150 million on private villas and guards.*
> Putz_Catherine
> ...


----------

